# Intel HD bugs



## Derek12 (Jul 6, 2013)

GPUZ does not detect the allocated memory for Intel HD graphics.

The Memory usage sensor should be under Dedicated and not Dynamic as it has a dedicated part of the RAM. Its graph height is too low and it's always filled up

GPU power sensor does not display a graph.

It should state Turbo clocks or GPU clock as the Turbo.

I think it has OpenCL. But I am not 100 sure


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 6, 2013)

first i think its bugs from Intel HD but its GPUZ bugs that miss read Intel HD


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nope, (I think, obviously Wizz knows more) the graph issues have nothing to do with Intel HD, Windows 8 recognizes the allocated RAM in display settings and Turbo clock would be a predefined value.


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 12, 2013)

Seems that AIDA64 is more accurate than GPUZ for Intel HD


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 12, 2013)

Derek12 said:


> The Memory usage sensor should be under Dedicated and not Dynamic



There is about 8MB dedicated memory for the graphics, it has a minimum and maximum size grabbed from system memory which is is dynamic.


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> There is about 8MB dedicated memory for the graphics, it has a minimum and maximum size grabbed from system memory which is is dynamic.



I don't know why AIDA64 says 8 MB when I've assigned 160 MB in the BIOS, but this is what Windows says:




GPUZ should indicate 160MB as dedicated and dynamic if uses > 160MB.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2013)

Derek12 said:


> I don't know why AIDA64 says 8 MB when I've assigned 160 MB in the BIOS, but this is what Windows says:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51845&stc=1&d=1373716587
> 
> GPUZ should indicate 160MB as dedicated and dynamic if uses > 160MB.




because its an 8MB GPU with an extra (whatever you set) available if needed. you're setting the maximum in the BIOS, not the minimum.

the windows settings you're showing are far from accurate anyway - see my 1GB card here for comparison to your screenshot






windows just makes up whatever numbers it feels like.


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mussels said:


> because its an 8MB GPU with an extra (whatever you set) available if needed. you're setting the maximum in the BIOS, not the minimum.
> 
> the windows settings you're showing are far from accurate anyway - see my 1GB card here for comparison to your screenshot
> 
> ...



The interesting thing in that window is "Dedicated Video Memory". The rest, yeah, I don't know what they are supposed to be, in your case it's right as you have two 1GB cards  and in my case too as I have 160MB allocated.

Also I didn't know Intel HD had 8 MB of _dedicated_ memory, is this a sideport memory or something?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 14, 2013)

Mussels said:


> because its an 8MB GPU with an extra (whatever you set) available if needed. you're setting the maximum in the BIOS, not the minimum.
> 
> the windows settings you're showing are far from accurate anyway - see my 1GB card here for comparison to your screenshot
> 
> ...



Where have you seen it has 8MB dedicated on die RAM? I didn't think it had any and strictly used System memory. 

Anandtech also says they have 0 whereas the upcoming 5000 series will have 128mb edram dedicated + system 

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7072/intel-hd-5000-vs-hd-4000-vs-hd-4400


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 14, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Where have you seen it has 8MB dedicated on die RAM? I didn't think it had any and strictly used System memory.
> 
> Anandtech also says they have 0 whereas the upcoming 5000 series will have 128mb edram dedicated + system
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7072/intel-hd-5000-vs-hd-4000-vs-hd-4400


Nope, by AIDA64 and Mussels. That's why I was puzzled as I believed it doesn't have any dedicated memory only the allocated one. Unless some mobos have a sideport memory which I doubt here.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2013)

it has to have something permanently allocated, even if its taking 8MB of system RAM. the rest is dynamically allocated - and FYI, mine was not showing correct because it was showing two cards of Vram available (and then some on top) for just ONE of the cards.


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> it has to have something permanently allocated, even if its taking 8MB of system RAM. the rest is dynamically allocated - and FYI, mine was not showing correct because it was showing two cards of Vram available (and then some on top) for just ONE of the cards.



OK I though it was showing the sum of them I don't know how Crossfire or SLI works


----------

